# Можно ли поступить с Рубином?



## sahar122 (5 Янв 2012)

Можно ли поступить с баяном Рубин(6) в муз. училище? На каком курсе менять инструмент И на какой?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (5 Янв 2012)

Зависит от региона.В Москве не реально,хотя и бывали случаи. В небольших областных училищах(или по модному - колледжах)вполне реально.Но играть надо !


----------



## sahar122 (5 Янв 2012)

Краснодар, Муз. училище им. Римского Корскакова!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (5 Янв 2012)

Так поинтересуйтесь у местных студентов. Хотя , как минимум Ясную Поляну надо иметь,чтобы белой вороной не быть.Да и возможности и сам процесс на таком баяне совсем другие. Кстати в том регионе выплывали сообщения о недорогом Левше,только избавь вас бог,от России,намучаетесь и с игрой и с последующей продажей.


----------



## sahar122 (6 Янв 2012)

Расскажите о том как вы (пользователи) поступали в муз. учереждение, с каким баяном, с какой программой, какой конкурс выдержали, и т.д :accordion:


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Янв 2012)

*sahar122*,
какой конкурс выдержали,
Конкурсы были раньше, сейчас берут всех, но с такой же лёгкостью и чистят , если не наберёшь приемлемый уровень.
С рубином поступить можно, если играешь,но учиться не сможешь. Многие училища имеют хорошую материальную базу и инструменты дают на прокат.Если музыка это Ваше, то не заморачивайте голову с инструментом. Будете заниматься, преподаватель поможет разрулить ситуацию. Успехов.


----------



## sahar122 (6 Янв 2012)

Спасибо большое!


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (23 Июл 2019)

В свое время, давным давно, в одном жоподрыщинске поступал я в муз.училище. Баяна не было своего, кроме Этюда 205м брал в аренду баян Старт из ДМШ чтобы сыграть Дакена Кукушку при поступлении, какую-то прелюдию и еще что-то. Уже и не вспомню. Мучился я с этим Стартом до тех пор пока, пока во время экзамена, вроде на втором курсе, у меня не повыпадали кнопки левой клавиатуры, но до тоники дошел))))))). Преподаватель мне сказал что-то типа, как бы ты не старался, пока не купишь новый инструмент больше чем 4 видеть не будешь. Отдал я этот гребаный Старт в ДМШ назад. Зав отдела продал мне Старт , но переделан. стоимость 400 у.е. Родители 1,5 года отдавали эти деньги. Я не знаю что было сделано с этим Стартом, но правая клавиатура была легкой, и звонкой, компрессия хорошая, левая была намного лучше чем у того старого заводского Старта, но все равно какая-то тугая. Сказал что не разыгран баян через год, полтора вообще будет отличный инструмент. Тяжело все равно мне было с ним. Успехи были так себе((((( вот я и забросил это все дело. Ушел в армию. Баян не помню где делся. В училище был парень который играл на Туле регистровой и с выборкой, пару человек Украина, у 3-х Юпитер был ( они были самые крутые музыканты) у остальных цельно-планочные мастеровые Житомирские готово-выборные баяны, которыми торговал зав отдела. Ну и такие же Старты типа мастеровые, конечно они отличались в лучшую сторону от заводских, но как по мне 400 долларов явно не стоят. Вот такая история. А Вы решайте, какой инструмент купить.


----------

